
‘More scary than coronavirus’: South Korea's health alerts expose private lives - unhammer
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/06/more-scary-than-coronavirus-south-koreas-health-alerts-expose-private-lives
======
lagilogi
> the man, known only by his case number,

In other words, this is inaccurate and a clickbait. I would not have expected
that from the Guardian.

~~~
infogulch
The data released includes your age range, gender, and places you've been to.
Which was already enough for the press to fully de-anonymize some individuals
and confront them on camera. Seems like a reasonable title to me.

